# Tideline 235



## Tassing

Anybody have any experience with the relatively new Tideline 235 hybrid boat? Any insight appreciated.


----------



## Boardfeet

Just checked out their website.
I like the looks of them better than the Twin Vees
that 190 bay boat is really nice.
I think cat boats are the s...t
better ride, means a whole lot when you get to be my age
Thats why all my posts are written in large letters, easy to read for us old guys. :001_huh:


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

sea trialing the 235 with 150s next week..... ill let ya know


----------



## Splittine

There is some good info on THT if you haven't seen that yet.


----------



## Tassing

SUNDAY-FUNDAY said:


> sea trialing the 235 with 150s next week..... ill let ya know


That would be awesome!


----------



## Tideline Boats

Hey everyone, I have not been to this forum in a really long time, but one of the guys we had on the boat last weekend mentioned I should check it out.

Hopefully Sunday-Funday was one of the guys that made it Friday afternoon for the test drives. I think we had about 4 different guys able to make it and they may chime in with their opinions.

If you have any questions you would like to ask me, please feel free to send me an email at [email protected]. I may miss anything posted here, as I am not on here regularly.

You guys have a really nice area down there. We put in at Bayou Texar and ran out under the big bridge and also ran the trolling motor up in some channels. I am sure it blows up pretty nasty down there, a lot like our big sounds. 

Thanks again for the interest in our boat and hopefully you will start seeing a few down that way soon.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

well if says anything im putting together my order form right now. feel free to pm your number and ill answer any questions you may have. the phone numbers on the site are the guys actual cells- they will take care of ya.

just some quick numbers:

5 people on board, 90% fuel with the 150s a light chop in the sound.....

35 mph at 2.6
41 mph at 2.3
wot is 50-52 still bumping close to 2

def not tournament loads, but still impressive. im ordering extra fuel and insulating the huge front storage compartments for the few times a year we want to tuna fish on her. also going with the 175 zukes 

truly a boat you can do it all on.... and those twins seem real nice when you have a nice day and want to venture on out. a prop change, as opposed to sea tow..... i chose this over the other custom 24-26 bay/hybrid boats.


----------



## wallace1

Sunday why did you pick this one over the calcutta? did you guys get it out in the gulf? Really like the looks of this boat and the calcutta for when I eventually get to upgrade


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

i liked the look of this boat much more that the calcutta. never thought id end up in a cat.... but after fishing on freemans frequently over the past few years; and seeing the tideline online the stars kinda lined up and i got to sea trial it last week. it allows me to do everything i want. ill be honest, i dont know anything past whats on the website, and online reviews about the calcuttas. im sure they are great boats.... but after running the tideline for 45 mins or so and doing it with the owners of the company thats how i went.

as far as ride- there were tons of boats heading out that am.... that along with some doughnuts gave me all i needed. plus running from every angle possible. zero spray. zero sneeze. didnt spill my coffee as opposed to a bone shattering crush on a monohull 24 bay. i dont plan on running 50 out unless its slick anyway.


----------



## Ragon210

Tideline Boats said:


> Hey everyone, I have not been to this forum in a really long time, but one of the guys we had on the boat last weekend mentioned I should check it out.
> 
> Hopefully Sunday-Funday was one of the guys that made it Friday afternoon for the test drives. I think we had about 4 different guys able to make it and they may chime in with their opinions.
> 
> If you have any questions you would like to ask me, please feel free to send me an email at [email protected]. I may miss anything posted here, as I am not on here regularly.
> 
> You guys have a really nice area down there. We put in at Bayou Texar and ran out under the big bridge and also ran the trolling motor up in some channels. I am sure it blows up pretty nasty down there, a lot like our big sounds.
> 
> Thanks again for the interest in our boat and hopefully you will start seeing a few down that way soon.



I believe I ran into you at the gas station on Cervantes, In P'cola last week. you were filling up a boat that you where going to deliver later that day! I have only seen your boats in magazines, untill that day. And I must say it looked even better in person!


----------



## Tassing

Does anyone know if the 235 can plane on 1 engine?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

SUNDAY-FUNDAY said:


> well if says anything im putting together my order form right now. feel free to pm your number and ill answer any questions you may have. the phone numbers on the site are the guys actual cells- they will take care of ya.
> 
> just some quick numbers:
> 
> 5 people on board, 90% fuel with the 150s a light chop in the sound.....
> 
> 35 mph at 2.6
> 41 mph at 2.3
> wot is 50-52 still bumping close to 2
> 
> def not tournament loads, but still impressive. im ordering extra fuel and insulating the huge front storage compartments for the few times a year we want to tuna fish on her. also going with the 175 zukes
> 
> truly a boat you can do it all on.... and those twins seem real nice when you have a nice day and want to venture on out. a prop change, as opposed to sea tow..... i chose this over the other custom 24-26 bay/hybrid boats.


What's the ETA on delivery??


----------



## Tassing

What's the ETA on delivery??[/QUOTE]

I heard 6 months but I could be wrong. Hopefully the Tideline guys or Sunday-Funday chime in


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

sorry guys i just now saw this...... 5-7 months as of now. but mike and the guys should be able to give you a firmer date. mine should be here in mid feb


----------



## Corpsman

SUNDAY-FUNDAY said:


> sorry guys i just now saw this...... 5-7 months as of now. but mike and the guys should be able to give you a firmer date. mine should be here in mid feb


Did you get your boat yet?


----------



## Tideline Boats

Good timing on your question. I am meeting him this afternoon in Gulfport to deliver the boat. It came out great and I hope he is really happy with it, but I will let him chime in on that.


----------



## WhyMe

Pretty looking ride.
Whyme


----------



## Corpsman

Oh wow! That was good timing. Congratulations! Great looking boat! We expect a full report.


----------



## Splittine

That thing is sexy.


----------



## Nat

Tideline Boats said:


> Good timing on your question. I am meeting him this afternoon in Gulfport to deliver the boat. It came out great and I hope he is really happy with it, but I will let him chime in on that.


 


oh sweet Jesus


----------



## Tideline Boats

The delivery went great and we had a chance to run her around in some of the chop Sunday afternoon.

The pic above showed her not quite done. We have since added the helm cushions and backrest, including the rear support legs with extra rodholders. Also got the outriggers in and the Engel front cooler in place.

We hope the owner is as pleased with her as we were and that you guys see her around getting bloody. It was nice to get out on the water briefly down there and we look forward to the Gulfport show next month. We plan on having a display and a test 235 there.

Here are a couple pics as we were about to go run her around some.


----------



## Tideline Boats

I think our new owner there has been too busy fishing to get back on here with his report. I am hoping from the look of these pics, he is pretty pleased.

I know he is making some long runs across big water and not getting beat up. He has plans to offshore fish in it quite a bit this summer. We are looking forward to those pics as well.


----------



## Ragon210

Which weekend will you be in the Gulfport show?


----------



## Tideline Boats

Rajon, we will be there both weekends. We plan on having a display boat as well as one in the water for test rides.


----------



## Ragon210

Tideline Boats said:


> Rajon, we will be there both weekends. We plan on having a display boat as well as one in the water for test rides.


Cool, I would love a test ride on one of these cats!


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

Just saw this guys... Absolutely love the boat. Perfect for what we do with long runs to trout fish and can handle offshore safely on slick days.... 

I went with extra fuel for offshore duty (160 gals) 
twin 225 boxes in the floors and also insulated and plumbed the port front hatch (I'm guessing 750 quarts easily) for tuna, as well as overkill on all electronics and other systems. 

Performance 

30 mph at 3.06mpg

42 mph at 2.41mpg

63mph at wot

These are real world 3/4 fuel and four grown men going fishing numbers. Not some crap off a spreadsheet. Yes I know, I can't quite believe it either. 

Boat will plane on one screw with stock prop with 200s for safety. 

Fish 14" water regularly. 

Eats our 2' gulf chop at 35 while you sip coffee. 

At this price point it was a no brainier on this boat over a large "bay boat" It basically morphs your 28 foot cc and your 20 bay boat into the perfect vessel for around this area.


----------



## Ragon210

SUNDAY-FUNDAY said:


> Just saw this guys... Absolutely love the boat. Perfect for what we do with long runs to trout fish and can handle offshore safely on slick days....
> 
> I went with extra fuel for offshore duty (160 gals)
> twin 225 boxes in the floors and also insulated and plumbed the port front hatch (I'm guessing 750 quarts easily) for tuna, as well as overkill on all electronics and other systems.
> 
> Performance
> 
> 30 mph at 3.06mpg
> 
> 42 mph at 2.41mpg
> 
> 63mph at wot
> 
> These are real world 3/4 fuel and four grown men going fishing numbers. Not some crap off a spreadsheet. Yes I know, I can't quite believe it either.
> 
> Boat will plane on one screw with stock prop with 200s for safety.
> 
> Fish 14" water regularly.
> 
> Eats our 2' gulf chop at 35 while you sip coffee.
> 
> At this price point it was a no brainier on this boat over a large "bay boat" It basically morphs your 28 foot cc and your 20 bay boat into the perfect vessel for around this area.



Post some pics of your boat,


----------



## Tideline Boats

Sunday Funday sent me these two pics to post. He said he was unable to get them to work from his Mac.

We hope to meet some of you guys at the upcoming show. Make sure to stop by, take a look and introduce yourself.


----------



## RUNKELDC

I've never seen this boat until now. Wow! I plan on purchasing a boat next spring and this could be number one on my list. Question? Are the in floor fish boxes long enough for a wahoo or cobia?


----------



## Tideline Boats

Runk, it would depend on the size of the fish. The boxes are a little over 4 ft long and fairly deep and wide. They are about 225 qts each and pump overboard via diaphragm pumps.

There is also a very large and long storage area under the port side of the casting deck. We can bulkhead it off and insulate it for fish storage as well if needed. We have done it on two boats so far, including the new one in Gulfport pictured above. I can fit inside and I am 6 ft and over 200 pounds. Personally, I think I would have a big ice bag folded up in that area and use it on the occasions that I caught something that would not fit in the normal large fish boxes. It would be less expensive that having us convert it to a fishbox but serve the same purpose unless you were routinely catching really large fish.

We had a great show and look forward to bringing a few more boats down to the Gulf soon. Our lead times are getting a little longer, so guys wanting them for early next year should be getting on the build list before long.


----------



## PHARMER

Subscribed


----------



## Btillr

A buddy picked one up and it's a nice ride, I'll take a better look at them when I'm ready to move from my current boat


----------



## huntnflorida

I know there's lots of options, but is there a price range on these?


----------



## Tideline Boats

Huntnflorida, it can vary a lot and it is best to drop us an email and we can send out a current price list.

For a ballpark number, it starts around $87k with twin 150 four strokes, dual axle aluminum trailer with brakes, and a T-top with rocket launcher. Some guys don't add much beyond that and for others, the sky is the limit, as we will suit it to each individual owner.

Thanks for the question.


----------

